# Lotion Bars w EOs Arrowroot



## TashaBird (Dec 12, 2020)

What %PPO of arrowroot do you use? Also, eocalc says “strong“ EO/PPO is 1.5%, but the cocoa butter seems to overpower the EO.
What % EO/PPO do you?


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 13, 2020)

I’ve been adding 2 teaspoons PPO.  

Have you tried using a deodorized Cocoa Butter or using half of your CB with Kokum Butter? I do the latter when a scent doesn’t work well with regular CB. 

I’ve also started ‘curing’ my lotion bars.  While the Arrowroot cuts down on the ‘greasy’ feeling, it’s not enough or fast enough if your trying to do crafts (according to my test groups).  So last month one of my crafting groups had a small get-together (our first in eight months) and I brought along a box of my Bars to give away since I was going to have to reformulate.  A short time later I was asked what changes I had made to my recipe, that it was so much better.  I hadn’t done anything...I just wrapped the bars in coffee filters, put them in the tins, boxed it up and stuck it on the shelf in my garage.  Until I make another batch, I can’t be sure if the change is because of time, because of the coffee filters, or a combination of both.  Just a thought to consider.


----------



## SeaSuds (Dec 13, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> While the Arrowroot cuts down on the ‘greasy’ feeling, it’s not enough or fast enough if your trying to do crafts (according to my test groups).


On Swift Crafty Monkey she recommends adding IPM to help with the greasy feeling. In the UK there is also a natural product called ecosilk that does the same but I'm not sure what the US equivalent would be


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 13, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> While the Arrowroot cuts down on the ‘greasy’ feeling,


So Arrowroot powder can be added to lotion bars? Interesting. The only lotion bars I make I add Zinc Oxide for a wee bit of sun protection, can I still add Arrowroot? Would I need to increase my oil percentage if I add both?


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 13, 2020)

violets2217 said:


> So Arrowroot powder can be added to lotion bars? Interesting. The only lotion bars I make I add Zinc Oxide for a wee bit of sun protection, can I still add Arrowroot? Would I need to increase my oil percentage if I add both?


Zinc oxide for sun protection is a great idea for summer!!! I may have to try that? What %PPO do you use, and does it make your skin white?


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 13, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Zinc oxide for sun protection is a great idea for summer!!! I may have to try that? What %PPO do you use, and does it make your skin white?


Ummm.... I'm at work. when I get home I'll check my recipe book. but I think I added 10 to 15% of total weight. It depends on whether it's Nano/non-Nano zinc oxide and the SPF you want. I use non-Nano so yes it is white but with my low SPF when I rub it in no white is left behind. Plus I personally think the white makes a great base for my make-up. lol

Just a quick search on google:  There is a chart for amounts with desired SPF









						Sun Protection 101 + Homemade Moisturizing Sunblock Recipe — Modern Hippie Health & Wellness Inc.
					

What is SPF? What sunscreens are safe? Find out everything you need to know about sun protection this summer + a homemade moisturizing sunblock recipe!




					modernhippiehw.com
				



.

I love it and make about 12 oz. of it at a time in cubes then re-melt it to refill my big roll up tube. Mine's a simple bar with shea and jojoba that I can remember. It's the only lotion I use now, even on my face!


----------



## AliOop (Dec 13, 2020)

I’d also be very interested to hear a suggested percentage for arrowroot or tapioca. I normally start with 1 T PPO and adjust to my liking, but would love to be more precise about it.

For EOs, the percentage I use depends on the safe usage rate for that specific oil or blend, and the level of scent my user prefers. But for most EOs, the safe usage rate for a leave-on product like lotion bars typically is 2% or less.

IME, shea and non-deodorized CB do need the “ stronger” scent percentage for the EO scent to prevail at all. If I use the mild or medium amounts with them, the scent is pretty faint. It is less of an issue with tallow or mango bc their natural scents are so much weaker.


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 13, 2020)

I made several test batches yesterday. And it was well worth the effort! I prefer by weight measurements sot hat scaling up is easier for me. I actually love %10 PPO for arrowroot, and 1.5-2% for EOs depending on the strength of the EO. I like the idea of trying an unscented cacao butter! And I may actually make perfume bars eventually, with benzoine for a fixative. Anyway, first attempt at full batch size somehow only got me 11 out of 15 cavities filled. And I forgot the Shea butter.  But it was great practice since I have to give them a little trim to make them fit my tin. WSP measurements were off for the molds and tins. I spent SOooooo much time trying to find a mold I liked that would also let me maximize time size and bar volume! At first I was bummed I have to trim them. But it’s actually not that hard, and they look real nice! I can’t wait to show them to you all. Yay!!!
AND... I got the perfect amount!


AliOop said:


> I’d also be very interested to hear a suggested percentage for arrowroot or tapioca. I normally start with 1 T PPO and adjust to my liking, but would love to be more precise about it.
> 
> For EOs, the percentage I use depends on the safe usage rate for that specific oil or blend, and the level of scent my user prefers. But the safe usage rate for a leave-on product like lotion bars typically is 2% or less for most EOs.
> 
> IME, shea and non-deodorized CB do need the “ stronger” scent percentage for the EO scent to prevail at all. If I use the mild or medium amounts with them, the scent is pretty faint. It is less of an issue with tallow or mango bc their natural scents are so much weaker.


Im excited to try some deodorized CB. I didn’t realize it was a thing til now, and just ordered some more of what I have. Mostly I love the smell of it though.
I’m really liking the %10 PPO for the arrowroot for myself. But it probably depends a lot on the oils used.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 13, 2020)

SeaSuds said:


> On Swift Crafty Monkey she recommends adding IPM to help with the greasy feeling.



What is IPM?



violets2217 said:


> So Arrowroot powder can be added to lotion bars? Interesting. The only lotion bars I make I add Zinc Oxide for a wee bit of sun protection, can I still add Arrowroot? Would I need to increase my oil percentage if I add both?



I don't know since I don't use Zinc Oxide. My recommendation would be to make a test batch. I use these 15 Cavity Round Molds for testing and gift Lotion Bars.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 13, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> What is IPM?


Isopropyl Myristate

@TashaBird thank you, I also prefer weight rather than volume measurements, so it really helps to have a starting percentage to work with! Here are the ones I made yesterday, which will go into a gift box with a soap, shower steamer, and bath bomb.


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 13, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Isopropyl Myristate
> 
> @TashaBird thank you, I also prefer weight rather than volume measurements, so it really helps to have a starting percentage to work with! Here are the ones I made yesterday, which will go into a gift box with a soap, shower steamer, and bath bomb. View attachment 52367


They’re SO cute!!!


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 13, 2020)

@AliOop i used %5 PPO arrowroot before, and I like the silkier feeling of more. Different blends might want more or less.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 13, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> They’re SO cute!!!


Thank you! I'm probably going to paint the eyes, hat, and scarf.


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 13, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Thank you! I'm probably going to paint the eyes, hat, and scarf.


I haven’t thought of that! Brilliant idea! Maybe in the summer I could add a little sparkly something!


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 13, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> @AliOop i used %5 PPO arrowroot before, and I like the silkier feeling of more. Different blends might want more or less.



Percentages are best of course, but the measurement is what I had.  I think I will try 5%.  Thank you.  If I can come with a good Lotion Bar for fiber artists (knitters and crocheters), then I have a goof half dozen places that would carry them.


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 13, 2020)

I’m super happy with where my process landed today. I had to give them a slight trim. But the muffin paper expands just enough to get stuck under the rim of the tin. Then the lotion bar pops in and out easy, and the muffin paper stays in place. 
now I’m waiting for more cocoa butter. I ran out. Next time I’m getting the deodorized though! 
I ordered the silver tins, but they were back ordered. I got the rose gold instead, they’re growing on me.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 13, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> I’m super happy with where my process landed today. I had to give them a slight trim. But the muffin paper expands just enough to get stuck under the rim of the tin. Then the lotion bar pops in and out easy, and the muffin paper stays in place.
> now I’m waiting for more cocoa butter. I ran out. Next time I’m getting the deodorized though!
> I ordered the silver tins, but they were back ordered. I got the rose gold instead, they’re growing on me.



I hadn’t thought about cupcake papers...great idea!

Cocoa Butter does overpower some fragrances, but works well with others.  I’v experimented with Kokum Butter and I like it.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 14, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> Percentages are best of course, but the measurement is what I had.  I think I will try 5%.  Thank you.  If I can come with a good Lotion Bar for fiber artists (knitters and crocheters), then I have a goof half dozen places that would carry them.


I make an oil-free lotion that is great for needlework since it leaves no oil residue. You some tweaking you probably could come up with a solid lotion bar using IPM and possibly BTMS. That I have not tried. I hate arrowroot in lotion bars, but love IPM to cut the greasiness.

_@violets2217_ Keep in mind if you use Zinc Oxide for SPF you cannot sell it as such, on as a lotion. Sunscreen is an OTC drug. Plus you would not want the legal ramifications of selling such an item when you have no proof of the SPF.

Alioop, was that my little Snowman mold? I always loved those little snowmen. They look so cute.


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 14, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> _@violets2217_ Keep in mind if you use Zinc Oxide for SPF you cannot sell it as such, on as a lotion. Sunscreen is an OTC drug. Plus you would not want the legal ramifications of selling such an item when you have no proof of the SPF.


Thanks! But I don't sell my stuff. I make it just for me and my family!


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 14, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> I make an oil-free lotion that is great for needlework since it leaves no oil residue. You some tweaking you probably could come up with a solid lotion bar using IPM and possibly BTMS. That I have not tried. I hate arrowroot in lotion bars, but love IPM to cut the greasiness.
> 
> _@violets2217_ Keep in mind if you use Zinc Oxide for SPF you cannot sell it as such, on as a lotion. Sunscreen is an OTC drug. Plus you would not want the legal ramifications of selling such an item when you have no proof of the SPF.
> 
> Alioop, was that my little Snowman mold? I always loved those little snowmen. They look so cute.


What do you hate about arrowroot, and what do you like about IPM? And what is BTMS? I did check the acronym thread first.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 14, 2020)

@cmzaha yes, those were your molds, and they are darling!  They are scented with a delicious mix of your FOs: Mokolata (which I love by itself) + Frosted Cupcakes (which smells like caramel popcorn to me). They smell and look edible, like a white chocolate candy. 

I don't mind arrowroot but would love to experiment with IPM; what percentage do you suggest for lotion bars? I also have some BTMS 50 but am saving it for my shampoo and conditioner syndet bars.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 14, 2020)

BTMS is Behentrimonium Methosulfate which is an ingredient in BTMS 50 and 25 Emulsifier used in hair conditioners and lotions. It gives a powdery feel to lotions. The drawback to BTMS is the fishy smell especially if it is overheated. I do not like powders of any type in balms because they do not always dissolve completely, in fact very seldom, and end up on the bottom of the balm. Also if the balm picks up any humidity the powders, clays can mold. Yes, I have had that happen. My only exception to my own rule is the bum butter I used to make contained Kaolin to help contain the moisture from diaper rash. I just happen to love the feel of IPM which happens to feel a lot like silicones in balms. It adds slip, glides and no grease. Think mineral oil with no petroleum, but then mineral oil does not bother me but IPM has better label appeal. Of course, who would want to use* highly refined* petroleum-based products such as vaseline.

When working with BTMS I highly suggest melting it after melting your other oils and waxes then add in the BTMS 50 or 25 so you do not overheat it. I have found if it overheats to badly it is very difficult to impossible to get rid of the fishy odor.


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 14, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> BTMS is Behentrimonium Methosulfate which is an ingredient in BTMS 50 and 25 Emulsifier used in hair conditioners and lotions. It gives a powdery feel to lotions. The drawback to BTMS is the fishy smell especially if it is overheated. I do not like powders of any type in balms because they do not always dissolve completely, in fact very seldom, and end up on the bottom of the balm. Also if the balm picks up any humidity the powders, clays can mold. Yes, I have had that happen. My only exception to my own rule is the bum butter I used to make contained Kaolin to help contain the moisture from diaper rash. I just happen to love the feel of IPM which happens to feel a lot like silicones in balms. It adds slip, glides and no grease. Think mineral oil with no petroleum, but then mineral oil does not bother me but IPM has better label appeal. Of course, who would want to use* highly refined* petroleum-based products such as vaseline.
> 
> When working with BTMS I highly suggest melting it after melting your other oils and waxes then add in the BTMS 50 or 25 so you do not overheat it. I have found if it overheats to badly it is very difficult to impossible to get rid of the fishy odor.


Well, crap. I love the way the arrowroot makes them feel, and I've already made them. Now I'm worried about mold?! I put in the instructions to keep them dry and in a cool place. hopefully they'll be used up by summer.

IPM looks like a liquid, yes? And, you said it can help reduce the greasy feeling, or it helps with glide? But, there's no water in it, correct? Is the alcohol drying?


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 14, 2020)

So... I'm going to make some lotion bars,


TashaBird said:


> Well, crap. I love the way the arrowroot makes them feel, and I've already made them. Now I'm worried about mold?! I put in the instructions to keep them dry and in a cool place. hopefully they'll be used up by summer.


does your arrowroot sink to the bottom?


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 14, 2020)

violets2217 said:


> So... I'm going to make some lotion bars,
> 
> does your arrowroot sink to the bottom?


It doesn’t, I pour mine at about 150 and stir every third pour or so, the batter looks the same at the last one as the first.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 14, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> IPM looks like a liquid, yes? And, you said it can help reduce the greasy feeling, or it helps with glide? But, there's no water in it, correct? Is the alcohol drying?


I've only used IPM in lotions, and it is not drying at all. It actually feels very silky and helps with skin penetration. Planning to give it a try in lotion bars once I figure out the right percentage.

ETA: not a water-based product; it goes into the oil phase. Here is a link to Humblebee's info about it. EWG rates it as a 1 or 2, if I remember correctly. It can be comedogenic so it's probably not great for face creams.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 14, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Isopropyl Myristate
> 
> @TashaBird thank you, I also prefer weight rather than volume measurements, so it really helps to have a starting percentage to work with! Here are the ones I made yesterday, which will go into a gift box with a soap, shower steamer, and bath bomb. View attachment 52367


Those look awesome! 



TashaBird said:


> I’m super happy with where my process landed today. I had to give them a slight trim. But the muffin paper expands just enough to get stuck under the rim of the tin. Then the lotion bar pops in and out easy, and the muffin paper stays in place.
> now I’m waiting for more cocoa butter. I ran out. Next time I’m getting the deodorized though!
> I ordered the silver tins, but they were back ordered. I got the rose gold instead, they’re growing on me.


Wow those look fantastic.


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 14, 2020)

I went and made some lotion bars because well, I ordered 5 pounds of organic unrefined Shea butter.... I tried a wee bit of arrowroot powder and I guess we’ll see how I feel about them tomorrow! They look pretty though. Just small little pretties. Not even 3/4 of an ounce. Also... I did not realize unrefined Shea butter was soooo yellow!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 14, 2020)

IPM is liquid and does not contain alcohol. It is a synthetic oil
@violets2217 not all unrefined shea is yellow. It can run the gamut from pale beige to yellow. While some here will dispute this the color is also enhanced at times with some botanicals including chili peppers. The yellow bulk shea I would purchase which came straight from villages in Ghana many times included chili peppers. The Beige shea never contained peppers. Also, there were times the box would be labeled Kpangnan butter but it would be yellow shea butter.

Also sometimes you will think the clay is dissolved to find later on it actually is settled on the bottom. Clays and powders are usually not oil soluble. Also do not use them in water-based lotions. Either Ann Marie or Humblebee has a couple of lotion recipes using clays or arrowroot powder, sorry I do remember which, they will grow mold and other uglies. I was sure they would and had to test it. I think it was a Soap Queen lotion. It grew all kinds of colorful stuff.


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 14, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> which came straight from villages in Ghana


Wouldn’t you know it... that is where my Shea butter is from...


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 14, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> I’ve also started ‘curing’ my lotion bars.  While the Arrowroot cuts down on the ‘greasy’ feeling, it’s not enough or fast enough if your trying to do crafts (according to my test groups).  So last month one of my crafting groups had a small get-together (our first in eight months) and I brought along a box of my Bars to give away since I was going to have to reformulate.  A short time later I was asked what changes I had made to my recipe, that it was so much better.  I hadn’t done anything...I just wrapped the bars in coffee filters, put them in the tins, boxed it up and stuck it on the shelf in my garage.  Until I make another batch, I can’t be sure if the change is because of time, because of the coffee filters, or a combination of both.  Just a thought to consider.



I realize this is a bit of a sidebar in this thread, but I’m interested in this concept of curing. Do your bars get harder as they cure? I happened across a post by @DeeAnna from earlier this year (?) where I believe she suggested that it takes a few days for lotion bars to set properly.  I’ve been working on a recipe and it seems like the bars from a series of test batches have been getting harder every day for over a week.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 14, 2020)

I also let lotion cure for at least a week as I also do with my deodorant bars. I find lotion and deo bars can weep if you do not let them air cure for several days.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 14, 2020)

violets2217 said:


> Wouldn’t you know it... that is where my Shea butter is from...


Most shea is, but a lot of shea when it comes over here is remelted, strained and re-packaged.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 14, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I realize this is a bit of a sidebar in this thread, but I’m interested in this concept of curing. Do your bars get harder as they cure? I happened across a post by @DeeAnna from earlier this year (?) where I believe she suggested that it takes a few days for lotion bars to set properly.  I’ve been working on a recipe and it seems like the bars from a series of test batches have been getting harder every day for over a week.



Yes, and less ‘greasy’.  But as I noted earlier, I’m not really sure if it was time, the coffee filters or a combination of both. And I forgot that I did replace some of the Cocoa Butter with Kokum Butter (cheaper than deodorized CB).

I also want to try refrigerating until completely solid. I have a large that I poured some extra mixture that I had left over and then just tossed the tin in the frig, this was original recipe. It got pushed to the very back under a drawer and I didn’t find it for a couple of months (honestly, I clean out my frig, but only deep clean a few times a year). So anyhoo, I found and stuck it next to my knitting area and it stayed solid all summer long...even with minimal A/C (we only run it when it hits 90F outside).

So I think I will run some test batches this weekend:

Batch 1) Original Recipe - Put in the frig to set up, unmold. Half will go into a ziplock bag and stored inside, the other half will go into a bag and back in the frig for a month.

Batch 2) Modified Recipe #1 (arrowroot) - Put in the frig to set up, unmold. One half will go into tins w/coffee filter and half of those will stay in the house and the other in the garage. The other half will go into tins by themselves and half of those in the house and half in the garage.

Batch 3) Modified Recipe #1 (arrowroot and Kokum Butter) - Same set up as Batch 2.

I’m not going to waste scent, but I will add a tiny amount of mica to each batch since certain people in my house have a tendency to move things around without thought.  Then I will make 30 small rounds of each batch and number each halves’ round 1 thru 15 (weeks), which I think will be more than enough time tosee what is what.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 15, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> I also let lotion cure for at least a week as I also do with my deodorant bars. I find lotion and deo bars can weep if you do not let them air cure for several days.


My series of a few bars each with increasing % beeswax are sitting on parchment paper with another piece of parchment paper on top.  They’re getting air, but hopefully no dust.  What do you think weeps?  My test bars are unscented except for the scent of the cocoa butter.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 15, 2020)

I haven't been following this thread real close, but since MobjackBay "rang my doorbell", I'll chime in. I like to give any lotion or lotion bar or deodorant or lip balm at least a day of "curing" before testing it, preferably several days. 

If I test right away, the skin feel is greasier and the firmer products seem to melt easier. After a few days, the skin feel is usually less greasy feeling. Firm products are a wee bit less melty on the skin and feel a bit more firm in the tube. 

The differences in firmness and melty-ness are not huge, but I think the difference in skin feel can mean the difference between "I really like it" and "meh" or "no way."


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 15, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> My series of a few bars each with increasing % beeswax are sitting on parchment paper with another piece of parchment paper on top.  They’re getting air, but hopefully no dust.  What do you think weeps?  My test bars are unscented except for the scent of the cocoa butter.


I find the liquid oils and/or fragrance weep. I mention this because even my unscented deo bars will weep. As for my deo bars I think it takes a few days for the MH to absorb the liquid oils, and they are the biggest culprit at the weeping, but I do have issues with lip balm flavoring weeping if I do not let them sit lightly covered to air dry.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Dec 16, 2020)

I love the idea of making lotion bars and want to give them a try.  Do they store well at room temperature or should they be refrigerated?  How 'bout during the summer months?

The recipe I'm planning to use calls for equal parts coconut oil, beeswax, and a butter.  I'm trying to decide whether to make them with  cocoa, shea, mango or kokum butter.  Which do you think is best?


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 16, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 16, 2020)

JoyfulSudz said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to make them with cocoa, shea, mango or kokum butter.



I made the ones above with Shea butter. I  have always liked Shea butter, but kokum is pretty cool! I got it for some hair paste or something for my son's hair and ended up using the rest of it in a lotion bar and a soap. The lotion was a little shiny (good for the hair product), not really greasy, but glossy... it was a good lotion bar otherwise!


----------



## Dawni (Dec 17, 2020)

My lotion bars vary in yellowness depending on the beeswax and the Shea, both unrefined. More the wax coz my shea supplier is fairly consistent, while there are many variables for the beeswax.

My "unscented" bar sells better than any with scents. Some who tried scented ones eventually reordered ones with none. Maybe we like the scent of cocoa butter lol - and my local one is strong, stronger than the cocoa I used to get that came from the US. 

I too think that the lotion bars are best after at least 2-3 days of sitting out, to "set." Otherwise they're too squishy n hard to move around. 

And I'm not sure if it's me coz of where I am, but when I was testing mine they melted faster when they've been in the fridge, and eventually got grainy, like chocolates, even with the batches that did not get grainy while sitting outside the fridge (tested half n half).

I've not tried arrowroot but I do use tapioca starch. I noticed that it does help with the greasy feeling buuut.. Eventually I had to adjust the recipe because when they've been sitting out to set, they became harder to spread (same recipe for the test, just added tapioca starch).

I have a few testers who claim that the new recipe has more of a matte feel that they like, and a couple of these testers even use my bars on the face like a foundation (or was it primer? lol I don't know makeup) before everything else goes on. Tapioca starch was a teaspoon per 300g I think (have to check my notes)


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 17, 2020)

I actually settled at %7 PPO of arrowroot, and %2 EO PPO due to strong scent of the cocoa butter. I stir with each cavity pour, and my cold area and table has them harden really fast. From what I’ve felt, the powder seems evenly distributed. 
 I’m happy with how the parchment muffin papers expand inside the tin and stay in place when the bar is dumped out and popped back in.  I’ve been using an almost identical recipe for many months and have had several friends try them. 
Hopefully they’re ok. 
Tallow, beeswax, cocoa butter, shea butter.
Vetiver, clary sage, lime
Blue chamomile, geranium, lavender 
Sage, grapefruit, lavender 
This is my last batch before I covered them. 
Any tips on getting beeswax off stainless?


----------



## Dawni (Dec 17, 2020)

Sounds so luxurious!

I melt em again n wipe em off, then I dunk the container in really hot water, wipe off again n repeat as needed before I soap everything, also in hot water.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 17, 2020)

I pretty much do what @Dawni does. I don’t do the final wash with hot soapy water until I’ve gotten out all I can by repeatedly heating the container and wiping out as much as possible with paper towels. I normally use washable rags for clean-up, but not for beeswax products bc i can’t risk gumming up the washing machine.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 17, 2020)

Dawni said:


> My lotion bars vary in yellowness depending on the beeswax and the Shea, both unrefined. More the wax coz my shea supplier is fairly consistent, while there are many variables for the beeswax.
> 
> My "unscented" bar sells better than any with scents. Some who tried scented ones eventually reordered ones with none. Maybe we like the scent of cocoa butter lol - and my local one is strong, stronger than the cocoa I used to get that came from the US.
> 
> ...


Ive gotta try making  lotion bars On My Bucket List.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 17, 2020)

I do not make lotion bars because they melt in the summer so they really cannot be shipped and are too hard to keep in an ice chest at markets. I did make a solid lotion in a jar which I could keep in a cooler at the market. They were quite popular in several of my markets but in the last 4 yrs the popularity of them died out and lotions took over, so I only made a few the last few years. I also change from Beeswax to Candellia wax because I found the beeswax-based ones became sticky over time. The other issue with lotion bars in the heat is if they melt your butter will often become grainy when they reharden.


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 17, 2020)

I had to take a potato peeler to the edges of mine so they'd slide easier into the tins. I just melted all 3 flavors shavings together for myself, and I'm kinda jazzed for it!


----------

